# Open road open mind



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That has to be your shortest strop so far David, even I can last a week      

Title and picture are a bit confusing, slept in just got up


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Room cluttered with junk=mind cluttered with junk.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That has to be your shortest strop so far David, even I can last a week
> 
> Title and picture are a bit confusing, slept in just got up


The title is simple,keep an open mind just like the roads I wish to travel,
It has dawned on me that I joined this site to glean information about my camper and to benefit from others experiances of aires and routes etc

and not be drawn into petty arguements created by people who get a rise out of it ,who read my post twist it to suit their interpretation of what they would like it to be as opposed to what I meant :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

also as stated previously ,I have paid my dosh so I want full use out of it (must be a bit of Yorkshire in me ):crying:

Kev I am now not going to play with the Clique as I perceive it ,
You are not perceived to be a member of that by the way :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

daffodil said:


> The title is simple,keep an open mind just like the roads I wish to travel,
> It has dawned on me that I joined this site to glean information about my camper and to benefit from others experiances of aires and routes etc
> 
> and not be drawn into petty arguements created by people who get a rise out of it ,who read my post twist it to suit their interpretation of what they would like it to be as opposed to what I meant :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> ...


Daffy, if you intend poking at me you must expect me to respond. Best leave it I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> The title is simple,keep an open mind just like the roads I wish to travel,
> It has dawned on me that I joined this site to glean information about my camper and to benefit from others experiances of aires and routes etc
> 
> and not be drawn into petty arguements created by people who get a rise out of it ,who read my post twist it to suit their interpretation of what they would like it to be as opposed to what I meant :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> ...


Ha no one would have me in their Clique anyway, thank god.

As for being drawn, from where I sat you put up a few smilies which looked like you were glad Dave had gone, either way it's easy to misinterpret, but I didn't see the full post so I'm not criticising, I didn't exactly say I was sorry in my response either, but perhaps the clique I'm not in portrayed that as a **** take which it was of course, but some did wonder at the time.

All in all it is very easy to trip over on a forum, I do it often, difference is I'm quite happy to apologise, kiss and make up, then move on, til my next goof, I'm far from perfect, don't do politics or religion, both bullies in disguise just pick one.

I shall now go and hide as I'll now be regarded as that bad Daffodils mate, pah, go for it, I have no mates on here, only ever met 4 of them, but good uns all.

Anyway it's nearly time to text Tuggers again > >


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not more demented grins >


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not more demented grins >


well Kev

I reckon if I say nowt, but put a few allowed smileys as an asquiess the trolls cant get me or will it make me look harder using >>>>>

nah I like my demented smileys :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

daffodil said:


> well Kev
> 
> I reckon if I say nowt, but put a few allowed smileys as an asquiess the trolls cant get me or will it make me look harder using >>>>>
> 
> nah I like my demented smileys :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


You just can't stop yourself poking away at people Daffy can you? Alan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

Let's look at this

In my opinion

And I could, maybe possibally be wrong

Daffydowndilly 

You are winding up

Those responding , You are allowing yourself to be wound up

Great entertainment for those on the sidelines

Is that what you want??

How many times have I said

If you have met the person and they attack you, sad

If you like the online person and they attack you, get over it

If you neither like nor have meet the person

They are non existetent, it's a faceless site

You only need to develope a relationship with those you feel drawn to

You ignore those Who annoy you

You NEVER need to be drawn into an arguement

Unless you feel you want too

And if you do

Great it was your choice so get on with it

Aldra>>


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I should go into the wholesale buying dummy business . . . At the rate dummies are being thrown out of the pram - I'll be rich in no time


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Here we go again!!!

Andy


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

erneboy said:


> You just can't stop yourself poking away at people Daffy can you? Alan.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm getting very tired of members constantly back biting, give it a rest, it takes more than one to fight, if you must fight then take it to the PM box, then the rest of us can enjoy a peaceful forum, chest beating is so passe these days.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm getting very tired of members constantly back biting, give it a rest, it takes more than one to fight, if you must fight then take it to the PM box, then the rest of us can enjoy a peaceful forum, chest beating is so passe these days.


Speak for yourself! I enjoy a good punch-up, especially one involving dear old daffy who has now made more comebacks than Frank Sinatra!!!!:wink2:

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Speak for yourself! I enjoy a good punch-up, especially one involving dear old daffy who has now made more comebacks than Frank Sinatra!!!!:wink2:
> 
> Andy


Yeah! Good point. Its the only show it town until someone posts a thread about breaking down in France or something (dont worry I wont let you down).

So in the meantime.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Amazing I start a thread in good faith, then somebody starts off with a negative, then the usual suspects all bail in and I am in the wrong well my attitude to that is :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

These were the likers of the first dig no surprises there then ,except for one, but each to his own 
prof20, erneboy, barryd and 5 others like this.
rayrecrok, nicholsong, Seannachie, hondaboy, A14GAS

The laughable thing is, they poke to get a reaction, then they cry when they get one they dont like ,so as of from now my reaction is simples :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:which obviously they will interpret as they wish which is usually wrong HIHO


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's beginning to look like whatever you post, will be criticised David, not sure how you get around that, but posting 'multiple' smilies makes it look like you're laughing at people, so perhaps that isn't the way to go, doesn't bother me btw.

I'm not in favour either today, but hey ho, whatever, the sun is shining so I'll be outside shortly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Amazing I start a thread in good faith, then somebody starts off with a negative, then the usual suspects all bail in and I am in the wrong well my attitude to that is :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> These were the likers of the first dig no surprises there then *,except for one,* but each to his own
> prof20, erneboy, barryd and 5 others like this.
> ...


Ooh! Who is the "one"? We cant see 5 of them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ooh! Who is the "one"? We cant see 5 of them.


Some IT nerd you are Barty, click the "5 others" and it shows you, every day a school day > >


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Amazing I start a thread in good faith, then somebody starts off with a negative, then the usual suspects all bail in and I am in the wrong well my attitude to that is :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> These were the likers of the first dig no surprises there then ,except for one, but each to his own
> prof20, erneboy, barryd and 5 others like this.
> ...


Well daffy I am the someone you are referring as being negative by posting 5 crying smilies.

The very same posting you made that kicked off the last incident.

At the time you denied it was a negative post, but others knew better, given your MO.
I suggest you change the thread title to Empty Road Empty Mind.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Well daffy I am the someone you are referring as being negative by posting 5 crying smilies.
> 
> The very same posting you made that kicked off the last incident.
> 
> ...


 Now, now children, be nice to one another. :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Some IT nerd you are Barty, click the "5 others" and it shows you, every day a school day > >


Yeah I realised that after I had posted it. I just hoped nobody would notice or point it out. I should have known better since you were in the thread huh?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah I realised that after I had posted it. I just hoped nobody would notice or point it out. I should have known better since you were in the thread huh?


Be fair I was just the first to tell you :roll:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

dghr272 said:


> Well daffy I am the someone you are referring as being negative by posting 5 crying smilies.
> 
> The very same posting you made that kicked off the last incident.
> 
> ...


Oh, so you are a mind reader are you, of course i denied it because it wasent true except in your mind ,and why did you have to drag the LAST INCIDENT over to this post

This is a genuine question

you all like gnawing the bone and then accuse me or over reacting hence my official reaction is :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:as of from now on unless I want a specific point made or answered

Just as a last aside, I would far rather have an empty mind then one full of vitriol and self importance :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dentures would be a good idea.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Be fair I was just the first to tell you :roll:


Yeah but nobody else had probably noticed and I would have got away with it. Tit!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just had a look at the list of members who Licked the earlier post and one of them thats in bother isnt even a subscriber!! Seannachie

That must be a first!! 

Anyway. I have very important IT Consultant things to do now so play nice.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's beginning to look like whatever you post, will be criticised David, not sure how you get around that, but posting 'multiple' smilies makes it look like you're laughing at people, so perhaps that isn't the way to go, doesn't bother me btw.
> 
> I'm not in favour either today, but hey ho, whatever, the sun is shining so I'll be outside shortly.


Holy ****, Kev's going outside in his shortleys.

Don't look, Sandra! (or any other impressionable young thing).


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Not been on for a while , I see nothings changed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah but nobody else had probably noticed and I would have got away with it. Tit!


why have you signed yourself, tit


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Holy ****, Kev's going outside in his shortleys.
> 
> Don't look, Sandra! (or any other impressionable young thing).


Nah, way to cold for the shorts up here mate, so behave or I'll text you again


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> why have you signed yourself, tit


Guffaw!! (as they say)


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

What the hell is up with you Daffy? I have hardly posted on this site since your disgusting attack on me a few months ago, save to add a like to some posts from other members who have responded to your attacks upon them and whose posts I happen to agree with.

Instead I have sat back and watched you slowly destroy this forum.

I have deliberately refrained from responding to your numerous unsolicited attacks upon fellow members, because I know which way you will go - the same way as ever: Teddy out of pram, abuse everybody, make a false promise to leave us forever and raise our hopes, then slowly slither back playing the victim, after watching from the sidelines, judging when the time is right to try for the sympathy vote and pandering to the good natures of other members who probably don't know the true nature of the beast.

How many times have you promised to leave the forum Daffy? I've lost count.

Nobody likes to see anybody leave this forum, especially in the present situation of dwindling members, but I honestly see you as being one of the reasons why this is happening.

Now I find that you are launching yet another of your unwarranted attacks on myself and other worthy members purely because we, or should I say I happened to like another member's post.

Is somebody part of a clique because they like or agree with what someone has said?

This forum seriously requires the return of the old 'dislike' button.

You clearly have a persecution complex. If you intend staying on here you could well do with losing it. If you did, you might gain respect from other members intead of constantly making yourself an object of derision.

I have never been a fan of moderators on a forum, but you are one of the reasons why this forum might just benefit from the presence of a few such worthy fellows/ladies.

Please sort yourself out Daffy, and make your mind up as to whether you are staying or going, but please stop your destructive transparent antagonism if you finally do decide to make a sincere decision you intend to stick with.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Prof you have taken your sweet time to make your case, but you aint no victim your one of the clique

It does not seem to matter what i do ,somebody has a pop,I am not the one driving people away ,its the clique and people are sick of it ,you just sit waiting to pick holes in me and then the phsycophants trolls LIKE or pile in so here is my response to you and them :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Ps your last post sums it up for me if you dont like my posts dont answer them Simples


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Roger might have a few points in there David, maybe a bit of thought wouldn't go amiss.

As for the clique, well that doesn't really carry any real weight, there are those that say nothing no matter what goes on and those that will, as for Roger, he's a nice bloke, you'd like him, as is Alan, (if you knew some of the things he's done in the name of friendship you'd realise that) but one thing is for sure, anyone who keeps going back over old ground and not moving forward is never going to get anywhere.

I don't have a problem with you David, clearly some do, mind you I'm not flavour of the month either, but hey, you can't please them all, but trying goes a long way on here, basically you're only as good as your last post, so that's me buggered too then.

For the sake of my sanity, stop with the smilies, stop biting back in a bad way, no one expects you to take crap, but sometimes you do ask for it, I know you can play nicely, but every time you go off on one, you lose more and more credibility, I can't remember many on here who we have been glad to see the back of, try not to include yourself in that number.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Why are people not posting posts that are about ME? I, or my attitude, have been barely mentioned for weeks now. Who is it that is orchestrating this silence? And why are they doing it to me? How can I get you to all start talking about ME again. I’ve been a member since 2006. I deserve!


:kiss: 
Dick


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, me too, I need some vitriolic attacks, I'm gonna vote Labour and I wild camp and I stick my grey water in the hedge row. And I smoke.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think Roger might have a few points in there David, maybe a bit of thought wouldn't go amiss.
> 
> As for the clique, well that doesn't really carry any real weight, there are those that say nothing no matter what goes on and those that will, as for Roger, he's a nice bloke, you'd like him, as is Alan, (if you knew some of the things he's done in the name of friendship you'd realise that) but one thing is for sure, anyone who keeps going back over old ground and not moving forward is never going to get anywhere.
> 
> ...


Kev

I would love to do what you say ,but it takes two to tango, and I have offered the olive branch only to get it ignored too many times, as for Roger, Allen etal ,I would be quite happy for them to ignore me for ever ,as I thought I had a sort of truce with allen but no, bearing in mind he started the last little effort by INTERPRETING my motives wrongly as it went, I had and have no problem with Zeb at all ,Just saying

No smileys were hurt in this post


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Yeah, me too, I need some vitriolic attacks, I'm gonna vote Labour and I wild camp and I stick my grey water in the hedge row. And I smoke.





Glandwr said:


> Why are people not posting posts that are about ME? I, or my attitude, have been barely mentioned for weeks now. Who is it that is orchestrating this silence? And why are they doing it to me? How can I get you to all start talking about ME again. I've been a member since 2006. I deserve!
> 
> :kiss:
> Dick


Are you two part of the Clique? If not then you cant be picked on. Also none of this is real anyway. All the people in this thread are actors employed by VS to liven up the forum and provide entertainment for the members in an attempt to get people to stay for a laugh. They all love each other really and live in a big giant RV together in St Tropez.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

daffodil said:


> Oh, so you are a mind reader are you, of course i denied it because it wasent true except in your mind ,and why did you have to drag the LAST INCIDENT over to this post
> 
> This is a genuine question
> 
> ...


You really are delusional, and forgetful, you were the one who stated my post was negative.

Note again, it was exactly the same as your response in the previous thread that triggered Alan's response to your negative post (Your stated definition not mine, although you denied it at the time).

I have never had any issues with any other member here, indeed I have "Liked" some of your previous posts of contrition, to try and encourage you to behave, but you are incapable of keeping a lid on it.

Play the victim if you like, but your record speaks for itself in terms of stirring it, and that's a fact.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

dghr272 said:


> You really are delusional, and forgetful, you were the one who stated my post was negative.
> 
> Note again, it was exactly the same as your response in the previous thread that triggered Alan's response to your negative post (Your stated definition not mine, although you denied it at the time).
> 
> ...


Again you miss the point to suit your arguement,your post was negative because it be came so as soon as the usual suspects liked it and that is the point ,you can bang on all you like, but in truth except for a handful of people on here and that list might surprise you ,I neither care for or want your approval so GO AWAY, I wonder which other winder upperer is coming on next to justify why I am so useless

Amazing considering how bad I am supposed to be that you all want a piece of me :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just what is wrong with you lot 

Who cares who says what

I'm not feeling so good

I may lose Albert

And you are arguing about smilies

Get a life 

And enter into the real world

Where some of us

Are trying to survive

And need you lot to be there

Aldra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

aldra said:


> Just what is wrong with you lot
> 
> Who cares who says what
> 
> ...


YOU are right and out of respect to you I wont indulge anymore, and I sincerely hope it goes well for you and Albert


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey daffydown dilly

I know you do

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

OMG, here we go again


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And just where do you think we are going?
Or where do you hope we are going?

I'm not impressed by your comment

However you have every right to make it

And I have every right to be unimpressed

So alls well

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Where 'we' are going is down the bitchfest road, again. I realise that it seems to always happen around one or 2 members, but it does seem to be happening an awful lot recently.

As to whether or not you, Aldra, are impressed by my comment, well it doesn't bother me one way or another - but thanks for allowing me the "right to make it" ;-) My comment was not about or aimed at you or any one member, it was a general comment about the constant bitching on this forum of late. I will say though, your comment isn't exactly friendly towards a fellow member, and it's not the first time either!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there you go

As far as I know

I rarely make a comment that would upset another

But I seem to have managed it

There is always a first time

Don't get me wrong

In all my years on here i don't agree with everyone

But I seem to have managed to maintain a lot of friends that I have agreed and disagreed with

But as I say

There is always a first

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I must apologise Aldra, I believed that you were one of those that 'attacked' a previous light-hearted comment I had made. Having just checked, you did reply but were not one of those that were being unfriendly. Sorry.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a problem siggie
I was a bit confused at your post

I love this foram and all on it

They all carry me through a dark period

Each and every one

I would find it impossible to hurt anyone, at least intentionally

I follow skirmishes

But they are for the most part

Full of sound and fury

Signifying nothing>>

Reading between the lines

A bunch of really caring people

Special to me

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

daffodil said:


> Kev
> 
> I would love to do what you say ,but it takes two to tango, and I have offered the olive branch only to get it ignored too many times, as for Roger, Allen etal ,I would be quite happy for them to ignore me for ever ,as I thought I had a sort of truce with allen but no, bearing in mind he started the last little effort by INTERPRETING my motives wrongly as it went, I had and have no problem with Zeb at all ,Just saying
> 
> No smileys were hurt in this post


I don't know why you're dragging me back in Daffers. If you hadn't I would have stayed out of this. But as you named me twice in the above post I will reply.

You refer to the last "little effort". As I recall that's the one where you posted a row of crying emoticons, which given your track record, was certainly open to question.

When I questioned what they might mean you spontaneously combusted and announced your permanent departure amid all kind of insults aimed at me and anyone else in the vicinity. I've lost count of the number of times you've exploded, given people their pedigree, and were never coming back.

That demonstrates a considerable degree of insincerity and unreliability. Your word is not your bond, as you have so frequently demonstrated. But still, in the face of the insults you have hurled and the numerous resignations you have tendered you have the temerity to continue to disparage others.

As surely as the sun rises in the morning, back you come as the wronged party. It's remarkable, you are the sole proprietor of victimhood it would seem.

You're making a career out of being a victim. No "The Victim" on this forum. Oooh, poor Daffers, everybody picks on me. Why oh why does everybody pick on me? What's to become of me?

Well I can't help you answer that but there is one thing I can tell you, and that is that you are the only person on this forum who finds themselves in that position. Do you think that perhaps, quite unintentionally, you might be triggering it in some way?

I wonder.

Here you started a brand new thread resurrecting the one we thought was finished. You did that all on your own, nobody prompted you to do that. Nobody composed that post for you and nobody suggested that you use exactly the same inane emoticons that lead to the last disagreement. It was all your own idea.

I had acne as a teenager. You remind me of acne. Just when you think it's gone, back it comes. More irritating than ever.

On the first page of this thread I counselled calm yet here you are, god knows how many pages later, dragging me in again. Remember this, I didn't come back uninvited. You mentioned me twice in your previous post and now I've answered it, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

By the way Daffers.

It's apparent form your frequent resignations and your chucking about of abuse that you don't much care whether you remain on this web site or not.

I do want to stay on here which is why I measure, consider and review what I've said before posting it, Alan.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dummies here, buy your dummies here before they go up in price :kiss:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

erneboy said:


> By the way Daffers.
> 
> It's apparent form your frequent resignations and your chucking about of abuse that you don't much care whether you remain on this web site or not.
> 
> I do want to stay on here which is why I measure, consider and review what I've said before posting it, Alan.


I mentioned you because it proves the point, you look for ways to wind me up and you seem to think you are important enough in my life to criticise any thing I do or say

And for your information I have threatend to leave this site when I really cant stand you hypocrisy any longer, if people bothered to read my posts there is a pattern there when I blow, it nearly always involves you in one form or another, and as such a self declared genius as you proclaim to be, I am surprised you have not got the message yet, YOU are NOT Important to me and absolutely nothing you ever say will hold credence with me so lets agree to disagree and IGNORE each other because as aldra says there are far more important issues in life then you and I not liking each other so from now on my response to you is :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

PS how much do I owe you vicdicdoc for that dummy can I pay by cheque please


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

daffodil said:


> I mentioned you because it proves the point, you look for ways to wind me up and you seem to think you are important enough in my life to criticise any thing I do or say
> 
> And for your information I have threatend to leave this site when I really cant stand you hypocrisy any longer, if people bothered to read my posts there is a pattern there when I blow, it nearly always involves you in one form or another, and as such a self declared genius as you proclaim to be, I am surprised you have not got the message yet, YOU are NOT Important to me and absolutely nothing you ever say will hold credence with me so lets agree to disagree and IGNORE each other because as aldra says there are far more important issues in life then you and I not liking each other so from now on my response to you is :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> PS how much do I owe you vicdicdoc for that dummy can I pay by cheque please


I don't recall having claimed to be a genius Daffers. Maybe you'd be kind enough to turn up the post where I made the claim. Thank you, Alan.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

erneboy said:


> I don't recall having claimed to be a genius Daffers. Maybe you'd be kind enough to turn up the post where I made the claim. Thank you, Alan.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

daffodil said:


> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


That's a very predictable and telling tactic Daffers. Make up any unsupportable accusation that takes your fancy and post it even though you know, as does anyone reading it, that it's a lie. Then when asked to support it just post a line of moronic grins. It's impossible to support the insupportable isn't it? Stupid grins are all you're left with.

Why not get on with it and make some more lies up and post those too? Don't worry, I won't respond, say what you like. Anybody bothering to read it will see it for what it is.

I think that lying may very well wear your sympathy card out quite quickly. Are you sure it's really such a good idea? I recommend that you consider the damage you may inflict on yourself if you continue doing that, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Some Members on here really ought to get out more.

Lovely sunny day - I'm off to power wash the drive.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

erneboy said:


> That's a very predictable and telling tactic Daffers. Make up any unsupportable accusation that takes your fancy and post it even though you know, as does anyone reading it, that it's a lie. Then when asked to support it just post a line of moronic grins. It's impossible to support the insupportable isn't it? Stupid grins are all you're left with.
> 
> Why not get on with it and make some more lies up and post those too? Don't worry, I won't respond, say what you like. Anybody bothering to read it will see it for what it is.
> 
> I think that lying may very well wear your sympathy card out quite quickly. Are you sure it's really such a good idea? I recommend that you consider the damage you may inflict on yourself if you continue doing that, Alan.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

got the message yet genius?


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

daffodil said:


> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> got the message yet genius?


Please follow this advice.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Heathcliffe

I'm all a quiver:smile2:

What do you mean

Wrong post
Sandra00:laugh:>>>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aaah this is it. so uncool!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> Oh Heathcliffe
> 
> *I'm all a quiver*:smile2:
> 
> ...


So am I Sandra ..... but in my case it is probably Parkinsons. :frown2:


----------

